# Rescue Degus Needing a Wheel - How to Make One??



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I know a lovely woman who runs a rescue and she took in a couple of degus last year. Their new homes have been lined up several times now but have fallen through or the people have backed out. Now, with it being a rescue the woman doesn't have the money to go buy them the fab all metal wheel that they deserve and the plastic ones keep needing replaced because they chew them. So I was wondering if anyone would know how I would go about making one for her? I tried looking online but some of the information is contradictory (use lazy susan bearings, don't use them, use skateboard wheels, don't use them, use screws, never use anything other than welding etc.) If anyone can help point me in the right direction I would be very grateful, I'm trying to do it as cheaply as possible for her so that I can make a couple that way she can give one to the new owners when they are lined up and have some as spares for her boarding degus or rescue ones. I'm sure that some one made one for degus and posted it in a thread on PF somewhere, but I can't remember who or when  Thanks in advance for any and all help in doing this for the little guys


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahem.... 

Old metal cake tin, Susan bearings, flat head screws, piece of wood, 2 normal screws and a washer 

Only problem i found was finding the cake tin.. degu wheels need to be large (i think its 30cm diameter) and unfortunately no one seems to bake cakes that big  However i think another option is a deep simmering pan if that makes sense? Maybe take the handles off? Nice and deep for a couple of degus to run in xx


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Old metal cake tin, Susan bearings, flat head screws, piece of wood, 2 normal screws and a washer
> 
> Only problem i found was finding the cake tin..


Would a roses tin do the job??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

LozzaUK said:


> Would a roses tin do the job??


I used a roses tin as a temp one for my boys but unfortunately they arent big enough diameter wise. It causes the degu to arch their back when they run which can lead to medical issues. Good for a temp fix or for baby degus but not for grown ups  xx


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Ah, shame. I did wonder if it was big enough.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Ahem....
> 
> Old metal cake tin, Susan bearings, flat head screws, piece of wood, 2 normal screws and a washer
> 
> Only problem i found was finding the cake tin.. degu wheels need to be large (i think its 30cm diameter) and unfortunately no one seems to bake cakes that big  However i think another option is a deep simmering pan if that makes sense? Maybe take the handles off? Nice and deep for a couple of degus to run in xx


Thanks hun - I knew I had seen some one on here with a homemade one  I really appreciate it. As for the tin, my sister has a 12 inch cake tin. I feel that it may have a terrible accident soon and end up in the bin  After all, all 12 inch cake tins must look the same :001_tongue: Hopefully will be able to start it soon  Thankies!


----------



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, Is a degu wheel still needed? Look at this preloved advert.

Preloved | metal exercise wheels for degus, rats etc - including p&p for sale in Ellesmere Port, Cheshire, UK

Kat
x


----------



## lilybet (Nov 11, 2011)

you could try a stainless steel dog bowl there big enough and cheap also available in nearly all pet shops xx


----------

